# Am I eating enough



## cannon-ian (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi all Ive been training for 6 months now but am wanting to get bigger and stronger I'm 6 ft and 105 KG today I will have eaten

7am protein shake with 100 grams of oats

9am fruit and fibre with a pint of milk

12 pm chicken breast

2 pm chicken and bacon sarni on brown

4 pm protein shake

6 pm main meal meat and some sort of carbs

930pm protein shake

I work 10 hour days And have no set breaks So its hard to get proper meals am I eating enough too much or should I add oats to another shake


----------



## Kane T (May 18, 2012)

How long's a piece of string?

best way to know imo is by tracking all calories each day then every couple of weeks step on the scales and see if you have gained, if you haven't up the calorie a bit.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

If you cba to count calories then you have to go by feel... the problem with that though is if you don't have much experience then you have nothing to go off. I know when I'm putting on weight I have to make sure I'm feeling full most the day (especially if eating clean).

You could stick to your diet and just assess progress... if no weight has gone on in a couple of weeks then add 50-100g of nuts


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Depending on portion sizes that would certainly be enough to maintain.

Similar kind of diet to mine, i don't count calories either.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

The only way to judge whether you are eating enough is to go by weight gain, fat gain, and to some extent progress in the gym.


----------



## cannon-ian (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi thanks for your reply I make it roughly 2700 cal and 260 protein I am getting stronger bench was 70 kg can now do 110 kg for 8 reps also dead lift gone from 140 to 230kg 1 rep max but dont feel I'm getting any bigger


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Don't take don't take this the wrong way but are you quite chubby as I am maintaining on 2850 cals at 5'11 and 84.8kg and I'm about 18-20% body fat... Your cals seem low to me if for example you are 110kg at 15% body fat??

when I bulk to get bigger and stronger I'll up the cals to 3200 and increase from there as I gain size...


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

eating the right food that's all I can tell you from the info you gave and im just giving you benefit off the doubt


----------



## cannon-ian (Oct 12, 2015)

No I'm not chubby I came from lots of cycling to going hitting the weights I do have a bit round the belly but not loads I'm 36 waist if that's any indication of size


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Are you gaining weight, and if so at what rate and how much of turkey do you think is fat?

Diet looks like it might be a bit low fat BTW, and lacking in vegetables and fruit.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

cannon-ian said:


> No I'm not chubby I came from lots of cycling to going hitting the weights I do have a bit round the belly but not loads I'm 36 waist if that's any indication of size


well I'd up the calories if you want to gain size and strength... Probably start by moving to 3250 as a start point unless your seventy yrs old, are you using gear or natural? prob add some peanut butter to the shakes and some veg? Salad in sandwiches??



Ultrasonic said:


> Are you gaining weight, and if so at what rate and how much of turkey do you think is fat?
> 
> Diet looks like it might come back bit low fat BTW, and lacking in vegetables and fruit.


great minds!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Are you still hungry when you have finished?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> The only way to judge whether you are eating enough is to go by weight gain, fat gain, and to some extent progress in the gym.


This


----------



## cannon-ian (Oct 12, 2015)

No I'm going natural think the wife would not be impressed if I started on the gear no I'm not hungry after meals but do get hungry quick


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

cannon-ian said:


> No I'm going natural think the wife would not be impressed if I started on the gear no I'm not hungry after meals but do get hungry quick


Eat again when your hungry. Your body is telling you it needs fuel.

This is not rocket science fellas.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Natty Steve said:


> Eat again when your hungry. Your body is telling you it needs fuel.
> 
> This is not rocket science fellas.


Although that sounds obvious it is poor advice for most people unfortunately. It usually leads to naturally skinny guys staying skinny and fat guys getting fatter. For me the single most useful thing I think I've learnt about my own diet is that by body is crap at telling me how much to eat.

As well as variations in natural appetite, what foods people eat when have a significant influence on how hungry they feel, whereas from a body composition point of view it is total calories that are the major factor.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

For someone your size and weight ,you have done remarkably well to get there on those cals. I would suggest you need more cals now.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

You need some carbs mate! You must feel like shite


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> You need some carbs mate! You must feel like shite


There are loads of carbs in the diet posted :confused1: .


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

if you are not constantly full id say no


----------

